
Daryl Bem proved ESP is real. Which means science is broken - georgecmu
https://slate.com/health-and-science/2017/06/daryl-bem-proved-esp-is-real-showed-science-is-broken.html
======
shakna
Science cannot be "broken". The sum of our current understanding can be
incorrect, misguided but not broken. The only thing that would "break" science
is if we somehow incontrovertibly showed that knowledge cannot be acquired: an
oxymoron.

Thankfully the narrative of the article does meander through such thinking,
but never acknowledges it.

------
BenjiWiebe
The article is much better than the title.

